# Feature request: the ability to ignore threads



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

I have no self discipline, I know I don’t have to click on a triggering or dead horse circular thread but I do. I wouldn’t if I didn’t see them to begin with.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have not found a way to do this.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Maybe Cricket can help on this. If there is a way, I'm sure she knows.

I posted a link to this thread in the linked forum....









We Are Live - Community Feedback


So, is the private forum now open to everyone? The old one you had either be a paid member or have over 30 posts. I see a thread that was started by a person with TWO posts: sgtlost...




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

CharlieParker said:


> I have no self discipline, I know I don’t have to click on a triggering or dead horse circular thread but I do. I wouldn’t if I didn’t see them to begin with.


Oh yeah! Feel ya brother! 😁


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

Just don’t go there. It’s hard sometimes, I know, but after all, we are all adults. And I think it’s asking too much of the mods to have to manage parental controls along with their other responsibilities.

You can do it, OP, just grit your teeth and keep scrolling!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

blahfridge said:


> . It’s hard sometimes, I know, but after all, we are all adults


Well, some of us are. And, some of us wind up swigging whipped-cream flavored vodka out of the bottle.


----------

